

Code Length Measured in 14 Languages - rlander
http://blog.wolfram.com/2012/11/14/code-length-measured-in-14-languages/

======
russell
Interesting, but he does his comparisons based on line count. Only at the end
of a too lengthy article does he show the comparisons based on character and
token length. And his definition of token is faulty. As far as I can see it is
only identifiers and keywords. (I didnt actually read the code.) Token length
is good as it normalizes for stylistic differences, but tokens should include
symbols as well as identifiers.

